# Να σε κάψω, Γιάννη, να σ' αλείψω μέλι



## nickel (Feb 19, 2012)

*Σόιμπλε: «Συμπονώ τους Έλληνες πολίτες». Ή αλλιώς, να σε κάψω, Γιάννη, να σ' αλείψω μέλι.*

Έχουμε αναφέρει αλλού την έκφραση αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να τη μεταφράσαμε. Δεν μπορούσα αυτή τη φορά να αγνοήσω το τιτίβισμα. Δεν ανήκω σε εκείνους που θεωρούν τον κ. Σόιμπλε υπεύθυνο για το «κάψιμό» μας. Απλώς πιστεύω ότι είναι κάπως άγαρμπος σαν διαπραγματευτής. (Από την άλλη, όπως υπάρχουν οι χρήσιμοι ηλίθιοι, ίσως υπάρχουν και οι χρήσιμοι κακοί.) Αλλά το νήμα εδώ είναι γλωσσικό — αλλιώς: εδώ λεξιλογούμε.

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ ιδιωματισμό της αγγλικής. Σκέφτηκα μόνο μια διατύπωση του είδους *Let me now make amends for the harm that I have caused*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σκέφτηκα μόνο μια διατύπωση του είδους *Let me now make amends for the harm that I have caused*.


...όπου, όμως, χάνεται η ειρωνική χροιά της φράσης ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2012)

Παντελώς.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2012)

Το άλλο νήμα Να σε κάψω, Γιάννη, να σ' αλείψω..., όπου δεν ασχοληθήκαμε με τη μετάφρασή του αλλά με τι βάλσαμο προτιμά ο καθείς (και ισοψηφίσαμε). Για την ειρωνεία του πράγματος:

Let's add some balm now to the injury we've inflicted?


----------



## Themis (Feb 19, 2012)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω την παροιμία κάπως διαφορετικά, αν και δεν έχω βεβαιότητα. Όχι δηλαδή ότι έχει ήδη προκληθεί η ζημιά και καταφεύγουμε στα καταπραϋντικά, αλλά σαν χαρακτηρισμό μιας υποκριτικής συμπεριφοράς, η οποία δεν διστάζει να κάνει κακό στον άλλον θεωρώντας ότι φτάνουν μερικά παχιά λόγια ή κάποια υποκριτική συμπαράσταση για να τη συγκαλύψουν. Δηλαδή όχι τόσο "Let me now make amends for the harm that I have caused" όσο Let me cause some harm so that I can make amends for it, όχι τόσο "Let's add some balm now to the injury we've inflicted" όσο Let's inflict an injury so that we can add some balm (εξαιρετική η ιδέα του Δαεμάνου για την απόδοση της ειρωνείας!). Δεν είμαι όμως σε θέση να προτείνω καλύτερη απόδοση στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 19, 2012)

Isn't the English proverb -which can also be used ironically, depending on how it is said 'being cruel to be kind'?


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2012)

Describing someone’s behaviour as being cruel to be kind is a positive way of describing it, showing approval and sympathy, though it may certainly be used ironically to show that such behaviour was never really intended to be beneficial or out of kindness. However, the irony is in the tone, not in the original meaning of the expression. 

In the case of the Greek expression, there’s irony from the start, though not necessarily in the way Themis interprets it. I see it more like a criticism of the original wrong done, in the sense that you should have thought of what you were doing when you did it, and that the remedy may be coming late, even too late, and cannot absolve you.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2012)

Δεν εκφράζω γνώμη για το being cruel to be kind (επειδή δεν έχω πρόχειρη, προς το παρόν), ωστόσο ένα παράδειγμα που βρίσκω στο answers του yahoo θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί γραμμένο ακριβώς για την περίπτωση που ενέπνευσε το νήμα, σύμφωνα με κάποιους τουλάχιστον (και μου άρεσε η πηγή που αναφέρει αυτός που το έγραψε ) : 
cutting off financial support for a loved one that has an addiction that they spend their money on (instead of paying bills, etc.)-- drugs, gambling, etc-- and letting that person go through losing their possessions; so that they can really feel/know the consequences of their problem, instead of enabling them by giving them money which keeps them on the self destructive behavior.
Source(s): the voices in my head
 

Δεν πολιτικολογώ, λεξιλογώ. Γι' αυτό το θέμα έχουμε κατάλληλο νήμα, τροφαντό, όχι σαν τις τωρινές αγελάδες μας.


----------



## cougr (Feb 20, 2012)

Υπάρχει και η έκφραση *κάψε με και βάλε σάλιο* που νομίζω πρόκειται για παραλλαγή της παραπάνω έκφρασης με τον Γιάννη αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο βέβαιος.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

cougr said:


> Υπάρχει και η έκφραση *κάψε με και βάλε σάλιο* που νομίζω πρόκειται για παραλλαγή της παραπάνω έκφρασης με τον Γιάννη αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο βέβαιος.


Εδώ όμως διαφέρει η σημασία: Εμ σου κάνω τη ζημιά απ' τη μια, εμ απ' την άλλη δεν προσφέρω επαρκή ή ικανοποιητική θεραπεία. Στην αρχική φράση η ειρωνεία εντοπίζεται στο ότι _μετά τη ζημιά που σου κάνω _σου παρέχω τη σωστή φροντίδα.


----------



## cougr (Feb 20, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εδώ όμως διαφέρει η σημασία: Εμ σου κάνω τη ζημιά απ' τη μια, εμ απ' την άλλη δεν προσφέρω επαρκή ή ικανοποιητική θεραπεία. Στην αρχική φράση η ειρωνεία εντοπίζεται στο ότι _μετά τη ζημιά που σου κάνω _σου παρέχω τη σωστή φροντίδα.



Πάντως το σάλιο (όπως και το μέλι) χρησιμοποιόταν για τη θεραπεία πληγών και εγκαυμάτων σε πολλά παραδοσιακά θεραπευτικά συστήματα.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 20, 2012)

cougr said:


> Υπάρχει και η έκφραση *κάψε με και βάλε σάλιο* που νομίζω πρόκειται για παραλλαγή της παραπάνω έκφρασης με τον Γιάννη αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο βέβαιος.


Προσωπικά δεν την έχω ξανακούσει. Μάλλον για παραλλαγή θα πρόκειται, με την άλλη έκφραση να είναι η στάνταρντ.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 21, 2012)

cougr said:


> Πάντως το σάλιο (όπως και το μέλι) χρησιμοποιόταν για τη θεραπεία πληγών και εγκαυμάτων σε πολλά παραδοσιακά θεραπευτικά συστήματα.



Στα απομνημονεύματα των αγωνιστών του 21, αν θυμάμαι καλά, το σάλιο εμφανίζεται περίπου ως το Betadine της εποχής.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2012)

Χεχε, κάτι ανάλογο θυμάμαι κι εγώ παιδί απ' τη μάνα μου. :)

ΥΓ Παλάβρα, δεν εννοώ πως ζούσα το '21!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2012)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Παλάβρα, δεν εννοώ πως ζούσα το '21!


Ε, όχι, μου παίρνεις τη μπουκιά απ' το στόμα! :angry:


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Στα απομνημονεύματα των αγωνιστών του 21, αν θυμάμαι καλά, το σάλιο εμφανίζεται περίπου ως το Betadine της εποχής.



*Saliva
*Disinfectants
See also: Wound licking

A common belief is that saliva contained in the mouth has natural disinfectants, which leads people to believe it is beneficial to "lick their wounds". Researchers at the University of Florida at Gainesville have discovered a protein called nerve growth factor (NGF) in the saliva of mice. Wounds doused with NGF healed twice as fast as untreated and unlicked wounds; therefore, saliva can help to heal wounds in some species. NGF has not been found in human saliva; however, researchers find human saliva contains such antibacterial agents as secretory IgA, lactoferrin, lysozyme and peroxidase. It has not been shown that human licking of wounds disinfects them, but licking is likely to help clean the wound by removing larger contaminants such as dirt and may help to directly remove infective bodies by brushing them away. Therefore, licking would be a way of wiping off pathogens, useful if clean water is not available to the animal or person.
 
*Wound licking
*Wound licking is an instinctive response in humans and many other animals to an injury. Dogs, cats, rodents and primates all lick wounds. The enzyme lysozyme is found in many tissues and is known to attack the cell walls of many gram-positive bacteria, aiding in defense against infection. Tears are also beneficial to wounds due to the lysozyme enzyme.

Wound licking can clean wounds and accelerate healing, so it can be thought of as a form of animal self-medication. There are a number of components of saliva that have been shown by scientific research to act against infection or to promote wound healing. In contrast to the benefits of wound licking, there is also a risk of serious infection due to the introduction of oral bacteria and other disease organisms from the mouth into the wound, and animals may sometimes exacerbate wounds by excessively licking them.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 21, 2012)

Είμαστε τελείως εκτός θέματος, αλλά δεν θα αντισταθώ σ' ένα τελευταίο. Αυτό που με είχε εντυπωσιάσει περισσότερα στις αφηγήσεις για την ιατρική το 21 ήταν τα ράμματα με μυρμηγκοκεφαλές που περιγράφει ο Μακρυγιάννης: έπαιρναν μεγάλα μυρμήγκια, τα έβαζαν να δαγκώσουν τις άκρες ανοιχτής πληγής και τα αποκεφάλιζαν μόλις το έκαναν, με τις μυρμηγκοκεφαλές σε ρόλο αγκράφας της πληγής, τρόπον τινά (για την ιατρική στην επανάσταση, βλ. και εδώ)


----------



## cougr (Feb 21, 2012)

Αρχαίο κόλπο που χρησιμοποιόταν σε όλα τα πλάτη και μήκη της γης.


----------

